# chamelion tank?



## scorpio1 (Mar 19, 2009)

this was an old set of draws that someone i know was throwing away,





and i said i would have them as i was sure there was something i could use if for, i would like to use it for a chameleon, the draws are chipboard with a melamine coating like all wooden vivariums, (the reason why i want to use an old set of draws is because i am not working at the moment so cant afford to buy a tank, so trying to save where i can, although not when it comes to the chameleon and the things it needs, but i wont be getting any it for a while aniway, or all at the same time) i am goin to use silicone/cork (aquarium standard) to seal all the holes (there is quite a big chip at the bottom, but after being sealed it will be covered with substrate so wont be seen) and around all the joints, the back panel is MDF so i will be covering that with a water proof sticky vinyl, along with the wood that i will be using for the door frame, (i have used the vinyl in tanks before so it is safe) and the actual door with be a sheet of plexiglass, so i am just wondering if the melamine would be ok against moisture, as i know chameleons require quite a bit of humidity......... oh also th dimensions are L27 1/2" X W14" X H32"(all measurment are taken from the interior of the tank)

p.s. sorri there is so much to read, i just wanted you all to know what i am planning to do, so you dont say "if you are using wood it will grow mould from the humidity" as i think i have come up with a plan that works to stop that, although if you think otherwise please let me know
thanks in advance to anyone who has an oppinion 
will


----------



## kitty_b (Mar 19, 2009)

Melamine holds up well to moisture (in my experience) as long as it's properly sealed at the corners/joints. 

However, I wonder about the amount of ventilation you're going to be able to create with a sold vivarium with a plexiglass front. You'll have to consider how to safely place UV and heat lamps as well. 

Not saying it's an impossible idea, just pointing out some potential complications.


----------



## scorpio1 (Mar 19, 2009)

thats good news thanks for responding, yes i have thought about the ventilation issues and i am sure i can come up with some thing, perhaps drilling a big hole on either side of the tank near the top (about 3 inch radius) and then covering them with fine mesh on the outside, and i have built most of the tanks that hold my reptiles, (just recently i have built a large 7ft tank for a pair of meorlia spilota mcdowelli (coastal carpet pythons)) so i have had to think of safe ways to istall the bulds before, i always build metal cages to go around the bulbs, and thanks again for your input


----------



## davidbarber1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with Kitty. Ventilation is a biggee. But it looks like you have that figured out. Sounds like a good setup.

David


----------



## scorpio1 (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks ill post pics when ive finished, but dont hold your breath as it may be a while, i still have to do some convincing so i can have a chameleon as i (apparently) have to many reptiles, arachnids, and amphibians already, but in my oppinion you can never have too many .

anyone else have any ides, or anything i may have overlooked?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Mar 22, 2009)

Plexiglass sounds like bad news for a chameleon. They don't do well if they can see their own reflection - a screen enclosure is better for them.


----------



## scorpio1 (Mar 23, 2009)

good point i realli forgot about that ill have a think about another option, for the door, thanks


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Mar 23, 2009)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Plexiglass sounds like bad news for a chameleon. They don't do well if they can see their own reflection - a screen enclosure is better for them.


I highly question the idea that chameleons get stressed by seeing their own reflection.
I do use screen cages but know a lot of European and Canadian keepers who use glass with no problems.
Ventilation is much more important an issue. Glass or plexi glass should not pose a problem if there is adequate air flow.

-Brad


----------



## Brian (Mar 24, 2009)

Brad Ramsey said:


> I highly question the idea that chameleons get stressed by seeing their own reflection.


When I hold a adult male to the mirror to see its reflection it doesn't really like it, and If I did it daily (or if he always saw his reflection) Im pretty sure it would stress him out. I do own one though that doesn't mind If he see's himself or another male outside his enclosure. When he's inside he gets REALLY upset. The females are *usually* fine with it. If  you look at the glass thats used for tanks though its a little harder to see a relection, then the glass on say my bathroom mirror. Im just saying, but I have heard of Canadian keepers using glass...


----------



## Kloster (Mar 25, 2009)

Brad Ramsey said:


> I highly question the idea that chameleons get stressed by seeing their own reflection.
> 
> -Brad



Theres been lots of cases of chams rubbing their noses OFF because of seeing their own reflection. Not a good idea.


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Mar 26, 2009)

Kloster said:


> Theres been lots of cases of chams rubbing their noses OFF because of seeing their own reflection. Not a good idea.


I have never heard of this, I am a moderator on the chameleon forums and have been working with these animals for years.
There are cases where a Meller's chameleon has rubbed raw it's rostral process (usually on a screen enclosure) trying to escape, but this has nothing to do with seeing it's reflection.
Please show us pictures or document specific cases of this. Particularly the proof that an animal seeing it's own reflection will rub it's nose off.

-Brad


----------



## scorpio1 (Apr 4, 2009)

im going to use glass as i have the ventilation issue sorted, thanks for the input everyone


----------



## Hilikus311 (Apr 5, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> im going to use glass as i have the ventilation issue sorted, thanks for the input everyone


I would highly recomend at least two sides being screen glass just seems to high a risk of URI plus how do you plan on putting the required lighting in? Do you plan on putting it inside the cage or are you going to chop the top?:?  Oh and you do plan on bringing it at least above your eye level correct?


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Apr 5, 2009)

Before recommending screen please note where the original poster is located.
Have you researched/seen the chameleon enclosures commonly used by our friends in Europe?
They have some amazing successes with these animals and have been keeping them longer than we have here in the states.
Again, I have great success using screen or partially screened enclosures where I am located, but that doesn't mean it's a hard and fast rule for everyone, everywhere.

-Brad


----------



## scorpio1 (Apr 13, 2009)

i am going to scure the lighting inside the tank i will be putting a metal cage around the heat lamp and the uv tube will be placed along the top of the tank towards the back, and dont worry about ventilation i have got that covered, and i plan on leaving the viv exactly where it is as long as i put a big sturdy bush in there the chameleon will be fine


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 10, 2009)

hey guys its been a while but i finally started building this week and i have almost finished i just need to make the cages to go around the bulbs, does anyone know if you can get compact uv bulbs with banett fittings?

also i will post pics when i can find some batteries for my camera


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Jun 10, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> hey guys its been a while but i finally started building this week and i have almost finished i just need to make the cages to go around the bulbs, does anyone know if you can get compact uv bulbs with banett fittings?
> 
> also i will post pics when i can find some batteries for my camera


I strongly advise against using any type/brand of compact fluorescent bulb with chameleons.
It's very risky and there is a great amount of research to back this up:

http://www.uvguide.co.uk/phototherapyphosphor.htm

-Brad


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 11, 2009)

i had seen this information i just thought thaqt it was only certain brands and only bulbs that said "high output" compact uv bulbs, so you suggest uv tubes then? also what percentage should i use for Chamaeleo calyptratus?


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Jun 11, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> i had seen this information i just thought thaqt it was only certain brands and only bulbs that said "high output" compact uv bulbs, so you suggest uv tubes then? also what percentage should i use for Chamaeleo calyptratus?


I use Reptisun 5.0 linear tube fluorescent bulbs over all my Ch. calyptratus with great results.

-Brad


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 12, 2009)

ryt ok thanks for all your help do you use heat matts or bulbs , its just i couldnt see any bulbs apart from the uv, by the way your male chams look very happy and very impresive


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Jun 12, 2009)

No heat mats.

I keep double tube fixtures over all of them with a 5.0 and a full spectrum plant tube.
The males each have a basking light in a designated area, I try not to let the basking spot go higher than 90 degrees f. I use regular household bulbs for this. 40 to 60 watts and position the perch several inches below to prevent thermal burns.
All of my lights are positioned outside of the enclosures.
The females only get the small amount of heat produced by the fluorescent fixtures. The top of their cages is at 80 to 83 degrees f.
I keep the girls cooler to try and control (reduce) egg cycles.

-Brad


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Jun 12, 2009)

scorpio1;1420518 by the way your male chams look very happy and very impresive[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thank You.
> I spend a lot of time working with them and really enjoy this species.
> I also keep Riepelleon brevicaudatus and Trioceros cristatus.
> 
> -Brad


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Brad Ramsey said:


> I spend a lot of time working with them and really enjoy this species.
> I also keep Riepelleon brevicaudatus and Trioceros cristatus.
> 
> -Brad


wow those are some specialised species, would it be possible at all to see pics of them and their setups? , i have been looking into chameleons for ages i really think they are amasing and i have held them so its not just that i think they are amasing to look at it is there whole way in which they opperate, also i know how there environment need to be i just like to do it the best way, like for example i was planning on using a compact uv bulb, and you suggested a tube(which i will be using by the way)they both work its just asking the people with the experience like your self, to get the best result............... oh also my  basking bulb is going to be in the tank because my tank is wooden as you know, i am going to build cages to go around the bulbs (i have done this before for my carpet python enclosures, so they are safe dont worry), also would it be possible atall for you to give me a list of suitable plants to put in the tank as i want to use live ones, there are some that can be eaten arnt there? 
again thankyou for all your help, how old are your chams?


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 23, 2009)

ive preety much finished building the chameleon tank i just want to neaten it up a bit, i still need to get all the things i need to keep the chameleon in the tank though i no that, ........so what do you think of it so far??


----------



## calum (Jun 26, 2009)

that's a pretty sweet tank man!


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 27, 2009)

calum said:


> that's a pretty sweet tank man!


thanks a lot man relly aprechiate it

i am thinking about taking the fig tree out as the branches seem to small and bendy to support the chameleon, so to me it seems like wasted space, i will probably put other smaller plants, perhaps another fig tree just a bit smaller so i cn also put more sturdy plants in, that the cham will be able to climb on, any opinions anyone?


----------



## moose35 (Jun 27, 2009)

looks good...
didn't think it would come out that good for a drawer.  :clap: 


         moose


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 27, 2009)

moose35 said:


> looks good...
> didn't think it would come out that good for a drawer.  :clap:
> 
> 
> moose


thanks man neither did i lol, but i guess its coz i took my time with this build and didnt rush it


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 27, 2009)

i am thinking about taking the fig tree out as the branches seem to small and bendy to support the chameleon, so to me it seems like wasted space, i will probably put other smaller plants, perhaps another fig tree just a bit smaller so i cn also put more sturdy plants in, that the cham will be able to climb on, any opinions anyone?
also i am no longer going to be putting the bulbs in the tank they will rest ontop of the mesh


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 29, 2009)

do any of you know what plants i would able to put in the tank? i am going to make a bromeliad tree, but any on else have any ides of other plants?


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Jun 29, 2009)

Here are some of the ones I use:

http://raisingkittytheveiledchameleon.blogspot.com/2007/12/plants.html

Also bougainvilla, any palms except for Sago and snake plant.

-Brad


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 30, 2009)

thankyou

will


----------



## scorpio1 (Jul 3, 2009)

so this is the chameleon tank so far it will need to be sprayed quite heavily twice a day will this be ok for a veiled chameleon, i still need to put in some more bendable vines, a waterfall, and get the uv bulb, the heat bulb with reflector, thermostat, and then of course the chameleon


----------



## scorpio1 (Jul 5, 2009)

i am actually thinking of getting a furcifer pardalis (panther chameleon) instead what you think?


----------



## Loudog760 (Jul 7, 2009)

Great thread!


----------



## scorpio1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Loudog760 said:


> Great thread!


thank you 
anyone know if this setup will be ok for furcifer pardalis(panther chameleon)?


----------



## scorpio1 (Jul 8, 2009)

anyone have an idea?


----------



## scorpio1 (Jul 11, 2009)

hey guys i finally finished the tank(i just need an automatic spraying system), and im wondering will i be better off getting chameleo calyptratus or furcifer pardalis? as the tank needs to be sprayed VERY well atleast twice a day to keep the plants on the branch, roots wet, so wot you think?


----------

